
RIAA and DHS are hives of depraved piracy - llambda
http://boingboing.net/2011/12/18/riaa-and-dhs-are-hives-of-depr.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
boredguy8
Please stop linking to secondary sources when they aren't adding substantially
to the original article. This seems to be an especially common trend recently.
[https://torrentfreak.com/riaa-and-homeland-security-
caught-d...](https://torrentfreak.com/riaa-and-homeland-security-caught-
downloading-torrents-111217/)

------
tptacek
Fascinating. Did you know also that many traffic cops are themselves
degenerate reckless drivers? Next maybe we'll find out that some doctors
smoke!

~~~
Locke1689
Certainly a level of hypocrisy is present in all human beings but doctors
smoking seems to be a bit out of place with the rest. Wouldn't regularly
committing a crime in your day-to-day life preclude you from also being an
effective police officer? That is, a doctor smoking doesn't have any real
repercussions other than that they're not following their own advice. The law
enforcement officer, however, violating the law seems to be not disobeying his
own advice, but disobeying the rules that we as society have set forth. In
effect, his actions impact his ability to act as an enforcer of the law. The
doctor simply gives _advice_ , the patient can always choose to ignore it with
no external repercussions. By committing crimes, it seems that the officer is
actually negligent in his duties and unfit for holding his office.

By the way, this isn't a statement about the occurrence, merely a statement
about what ought to be (i.e., is vs. ought). If you were simply saying that
it's not uncommon for humans to be hypocritical, I completely agree with that.

~~~
pantaloons
More likely the takeaway is that this story is a crop of shit. Hypocrisy is
not newsworthy, nor is an article based entirely on an appeal to hypocrisy
worth reading.

~~~
Locke1689
Fair enough, I can agree with that. This angle has been played to death
anyway.

------
adaml_623
I've not looked at the website involved so maybe this idea doesn't work but...
if you find an out of uniform cop in an illegal gambling den then there's a
chance that they are there undercover as part of their job.

(Disclaimer: I disagree with much of the behaviour of the RIAA)

~~~
Locke1689
Only the rights holder would have the legal right to download a copy of the
works, as far as I know. The RIAA certainly doesn't have the rights to movies
so that's out of the question and it seems highly likely that actually
downloading or uploading any of these works wouldn't be necessary for the
police to investigate any crime.

------
rasur
Honestly, next we'll be accusing them of double-standards!

